# IEM for my Dad, budget Rs 1500



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello guys I want to gift a IEM for my dad. 

He listens to old cinema music. most of them are classical. Can you please recommend me one. 

budget Rs. 1500

Thanks


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

Does your dad like bass? hah! Then go for Tekfusion Twinwoofers 

*www.flipkart.com/tekfusion-twinwoo...Og--&ref=1eef8ae5-b7ff-44de-b6ef-33d5a0e1c5e9

Only 1200/- decent bass, sound clarity and price.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Does your dad like bass? hah! Then go for Tekfusion Twinwoofers
> 
> Flipkart.com: Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black Chrome): Headphone
> 
> Only 1200/- decent bass, sound clarity and price.



Vocals mostly, I had considered this model before starting this thread. still want to know if there are any other options available


----------



## gulati.ishank (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait for a week and get Brainwavz M1 from here.
Brainwavz M-1 [M-1] - Rs.0.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
It will be best for your dad or you can get CX 180 if you want more bass
Sennheiser CX 180 In Ear, Street ll CX180 headphone Earphone, for ipod mp3 | eBay


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

Charan said:


> Hello guys I want to gift a IEM for my dad.
> 
> He listens to old cinema music. most of them are classical. Can you please recommend me one.
> 
> ...



Still for vocals i would recommend the same. Twinwoofers produce very clean and clear sound. So i think you're dad will love it.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Wait for a week and get Brainwavz M1 from here.
> Brainwavz M-1 [M-1] - Rs.0.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
> It will be best for your dad or you can get CX 180 if you want more bass
> Sennheiser CX 180 In Ear, Street ll CX180 headphone Earphone, for ipod mp3 | eBay



Brainwavz M1 is interesting.. how much does it cost?



audiophilic said:


> Still for vocals i would recommend the same. Twinwoofers produce very clean and clear sound. So i think you're dad will love it.



yep its still in contention, I am also looking for the additional ear adapters bundled. 

I want to order the IEM ASAP. maybe by tomorrow itself


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 26, 2012)

i dunno if IEM's are for older people say if i am getting an audio device for my dad i probably would be thinking headphones


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2012)

abirthedevil said:


> i dunno if IEM's are for older people say if i am getting an audio device for my dad i probably would be thinking headphones



I already have a good pair of headphones, but he doesn't like it .. 

anyway I will check with him tomorrow morning if he wants headphones or IEM's


----------



## gulati.ishank (Mar 27, 2012)

M1 will cost u around 1.6k-1.8k but they are very good for their price but u have to wait till 29 march for new stock to arrive.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2012)

Placed order for Tekfusion Twinwoofers on Flipkart. Thanks a lot helping me chose these IEM's. will be buying another set for myself.. will check either Brainwavz or Sennheiser next month

@Mods. Please close this thread.

EDIT:
wow this is fast service by flipkart.. I ordered it yesterday evening and got the package delivered to my house today morning.. I couldn't listen to the quality of the IEM as I was in a hurry.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

IMO Senn CX180 >> Brainwavz M1

I own two 180s and a M1


----------

